# On the Flight Deck..is my Filghtliner



## Monarky (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi fellow Cabers.... here are some pictures of my new project.  My neighbor found out I was into vintage bikes and dropped this one on me for free, anyway just a small shout out and thanks for the bike.  As you can see I got this bike a bit rusty but with all the correct parts.  I started by tearing it all down and just got the frame re-chromed.  Anyway more progress pictures to come, what do you guys think let me know. Monarky!!!!


----------



## Monarky (Jun 9, 2013)

*First Stage*



Monarky said:


> Hi fellow Cabers.... here are some pictures of my new project.  My neighbor found out I was into vintage bikes and dropped this one on me for free, anyway just a small shout out and thanks for the bike.  As you can see I got this bike a bit rusty but with all the correct parts.  I started by tearing it all down and just got the frame re-chromed.  Anyway more progress pictures to come, what do you guys think let me know. Monarky!!!!
> 
> View attachment 99616View attachment 99617




First Stage....Just got the frame re-chromed


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice job on that frame!


----------



## Monark52 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking better already. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the chrome work done and how much did it cost? Thanks and keep posting the pics of your progress.


----------



## Monarky (Jun 9, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Nice job on that frame!



 Thanks Sped Man


----------



## Monarky (Jun 9, 2013)

Monark52 said:


> Looking better already. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the chrome work done and how much did it cost? Thanks and keep posting the pics of your progress.




Hi Monark52...I got my frame chromed at a shop in Los Angeles.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice chrome. Hope the rest of the chrome blends well with new shine. Front fender shouldn't be a problem to find.
Keep up posted on the rebuild.

And I too want to know what rechroming a frame goes for these days?
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monarky (Jun 11, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Nice chrome. Hope the rest of the chrome blends well with new shine. Front fender shouldn't be a problem to find.
> Keep up posted on the rebuild.
> 
> And I too want to know what rechroming a frame goes for these days?
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




I have been re- caroming all the other pieces as well, I had various quotes on the frame ranging from $100 to $350.  Do you know if someone sells some repops on a set of fenders for these bikes?  Let me know? I will keep posting as we'll Thanks Monarky


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2013)

*Flightliners*

I too am a Monark freak with a passion for the Murray built Flightliners. Looks like you have a dandy there Monarky! The taillights alone are $100 item. Not to steal your thread but I have a 1958 red 26" 'er with factory manual Bendix 2-speed w/taillight (down for service)
then just scored this 99% complete 1960 24" 'er at the Blue Springs Bike Swap (K.C.,MO. area) last week...just missing the right pedal...









I'm a plater by trade & I can tell you guys that most of your $ will be spent in the buff shop. Chroming is pretty simple chemistry...it's all about the condition of the metal when it comes into the shop & the time & effort it takes to get the piece ready for plating. That's why 
prices will vary,usually...hope this helps...Pappy


----------



## Monarky (Jun 15, 2013)

Pappy said:


> I too am a Monark freak with a passion for the Murray built Flightliners. Looks like you have a dandy there Monarky! The taillights alone are $100 item. Not to steal your thread but I have a 1958 red 26" 'er with factory manual Bendix 2-speed w/taillight (down for service)
> then just scored this 99% complete 1960 24" 'er at the Blue Springs Bike Swap (K.C.,MO. area) last week...just missing the right pedal...
> 
> 
> ...




Hi there Pappy... Thanks for the comments and you too have a great find there.  Keep the Flightliners flying and off the deck.  Monarky out


----------



## Monarky (Jun 25, 2013)

Monarky said:


> First Stage....Just got the frame re-chromedView attachment 99628




Just got the Sprocket (charing) and Crank back from the chrome shop.  I mounted it back onto the frame with original NOS "Hartford 66" bearings and grease and it spins freely like a new bike.  So as promised here is an update picture of my restoration progress with the sprocket & crank.


----------

